# First Haunt! Autumn's Gate 2014



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty fantastic!
Great job :jol:


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! I wish I could figure out how to embed the video. My day job is in online marketing so I know enough to be dangerous but this forum is to me as AOL was to my grandmother.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here ya go :jol:
Just take out the "s" in "httsp"
I had the same problem, till Roxy helped me out. 







NemesisGenesis said:


> Thanks! I wish I could figure out how to embed the video. My day job is in online marketing so I know enough to be dangerous but this forum is to me as AOL was to my grandmother.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweet!! Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The display is lovely - very atmospheric.

Is that you performing the vocals for the soundtrack? The piece is wonderfully Danny Elfmanlike:jol:


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup 

Elfman is a great composer, thanks for the compliment! Both tracks written and arranged on my ipad in GarageBand... Need to get my studio set up again :/ with a proper orchestra vst.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

looks great - love the lighting!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Being a musician myself, I love the fact that you wrote your own music for the haunt. Not being a keyboardist has made my thoughts about doing something similar rather complicated if I think too inside the box. I really want to try and create an acoustic version of that Midnight Syndicate/Nox Arcana/Artesia/The Moon and the Nightspirit type stuff. Nonetheless I find myself plunking out melodies on a USB keyboard and trying to extrapolate other stringed instruments to cover them... The allure of having an entirely 'homemade' haunt, down to the sounds, is very appealing - and daunting.

It also should not be missed that your first haunt was ambitious and looked great. 

Kudos!

Grimm


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Haunt looked absolutely eerie and haunting. Loved the music. Well done!!


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Grimm Pickins said:


> Being a musician myself, I love the fact that you wrote your own music for the haunt. Not being a keyboardist has made my thoughts about doing something similar rather complicated if I think too inside the box. I really want to try and create an acoustic version of that Midnight Syndicate/Nox Arcana/Artesia/The Moon and the Nightspirit type stuff. Nonetheless I find myself plunking out melodies on a USB keyboard and trying to extrapolate other stringed instruments to cover them... The allure of having an entirely 'homemade' haunt, down to the sounds, is very appealing - and daunting.
> 
> It also should not be missed that your first haunt was ambitious and looked great.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grimm! I've found a bunch of resources to supplement my lack of a studio. If you ever want to talk music, hit me up! I have some tips and tricks that may be helpful. FYI, although I have a pretty decent keyboard/piano setup and have been playing for some time, all the music on these tracks we're programmed via midi, most we're played on a virtual keyboard on my ipad, some were straight out programmed.

Be sure to share any of your productions, I'd love to hear them. Maybe we should start an original haunt music thread


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Hairazor!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The photos are just beautiful. You are so lucky, all those trees in the background of your cemetery are unbelievably dramatic and sinister and lovely, all at the same time. It's really kind of jaw dropping. I love your FCG and her mausoleum. Very well done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! Funny story on the trees, I just had them removed in September. The entire area (approx 10,000 sq feet) of the graveyard was filled with saplings (but still 30ft tall) . We had to remove in order to put in a massive septic system. Although we were sad to lose them all, I found the positive in it 

I used all the dead trees as barriers in the back and side, and built a tunnel through the back that included a projection effect and brought you to a new area of the haunt. I also used the one wall to build out the "Infestation" a short walk through the woods filled with a ridiculous amount of webs, animatronic and projection spiders. 

Although I plan to move the haunt to a different (and hopefully permanent) location next year, I plan to take a bunch of these tree with me 

Thanks again for checking it out!!!

-jimmy


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely awesome. Great job!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, I just love that first bit of music...terribly sweet yet haunting, just perfect. I'm blown away by the props, awesome work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Enjoyed this, great first haunt. I wish you many more to come!


----------

